# Off-Topic >  The Deep

## Workshopshed

Stop motion tools

----------

kbalch (Oct 25, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Wow, that's random - but very, very cool. Neat stuff!!

Ken

----------


## DIYer

That's cool. Must have taken a lot of time to produce.

----------


## pursang

So that's what our tools are up too when were not looking, hmmm...

----------


## mtngrown

Very nicely done. And all this time I've been blaming my son for leaving my tools out. This explains why it still happens even though he's grown and gone now, lol.

----------

